# Seams in Limestone treads



## slownsteady (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm putting two steps in front of my house. The risers are concrete blocks and the treads are limestone. The steps are wide, so they require more than one tread each. 
Whenever I see seams in limestone treads they have a small gap between them filled with either caulk or mortar. Is this necessary? I would rather have no gaps, but I'm concerned that it's not wise. Are they subject to cracking through expansion or freezing?


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 1, 2015)

How thick are the treads going to be?  I assume this is machined pieces of limestone so the thickness and edges are pretty consistent.

IMHO you could do it without putting mortar between the joints provided they drain well and no water is held between the treads.  As long as the base is secure and they drain I'd think you could do a dry fit between the treads.  You'll probably need to bed them in mortar to keep them from moving around.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Sparky. Yes they are machine cut, 2" thick treads purchased from a stone yard. I will be fastening them down with landscape adhesive (Brickstop for pavers).


----------



## stadry (Nov 2, 2015)

newton gets freezing temps - i'd use sika's non-sag sealant between the tread/riser AND in the tread's jnt,,, since it doesn't have any 'grain' such as granite, its diamond sawed then sanded to remove the saw tracks,,, tread's weight keeps them in place as long as you keep the wtr (ice) out from under it,,, IF they're longer than 4', they're brittle (NO flexural strength) so be careful handling them, steady


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks Stadry. Yup 6' tread in the center with a shorter (2') on either end. I plan on keeping the factory cuts at the seams, and _my_ cuts will be the outside edges. I already have Brikstix adhesive which will go under the treads. 
So, it sounds like I can keep the seams tight but I need to put adhesive as a seal between them and also at the back where the tread meets the riser. I hope I'm getting that info right.
Is the Sika stuff the only sealant that will work, or is that a preference?


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2015)

I have no idea what you are talking about, can you explain with pictures when you install it?

I love Sika products, just thought I would add that.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 2, 2015)

I like the look with the treads tightly spaced together, but I usually see them with a 1/4 inch gap.
I just picked up a tibe of Sika crack flex. Can I keep the seams as tight as possible?


----------



## stadry (Nov 3, 2015)

_'brixstix' _idk as we'd use the same non-sag np1,,, Is the Sika stuff the only sealant,,,,,,,,,, '  good gawda'mighty, no but that's the best you'll find in your nearest apron/vest store,,, + the fact its good **** & often spec'd by engineers/designers/specifiers,,, are there others ?  yes, of course, but not nec to reinvent the wheel for this item

good luck, steady,,, don't forget backer rod OR jam 'em up tight together

pictures - youtube sika joint sealing backer rod


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks. found the Sika at HD after checking the mason yard (they didn't have it) and I got worried that it would be hard to find. gonna put'em tight as i can with the sealer.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2015)

Now I know what you guys are talking about. I like the old radio.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 3, 2015)

If I leave the radio out all the time, maybe no one will notice my mistakes.....


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 3, 2015)

I wanted to glue down the top tread today, but I'm out of time. Gotta work tonight...two more hours of beautiful warm sunlight left and I can't use it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 3, 2015)

I use to have a radio something like that back in the 60's. &#128526;


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 4, 2015)

they didn't have cassette players back in the sixties They barely had stereo. This one goes back to the eighties. It has hung on a hook in my workshop for years. I don't remember the last time the cassette player worked, but the radio does a good job........and yes, _it has FM_


----------



## nealtw (Nov 4, 2015)

Philips Compact Cassette, 1962


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 4, 2015)

wise guy:banana:


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 10, 2015)

Well now I feel that it's all come together. Busting concrete, replacing the sill plate & rim joist, putting in that drainage line, replacing the sheathing...and humping in all that QP and sand.

I still have to run a compactor over it and then lay in the poly sand.

The funny-looking seam between the driveway and the pavers is just the edge of the landscape fabric. Now i need to clean and seal the asphalt.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fantastic! I like the transition strip in front of the garage a lot. 

And you made it before the snow flies.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 10, 2015)

> And you made it before the snow flies.


Amen. 
And thanks to everyone who gave advice and suggestions.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 10, 2015)

Looking good..............


----------

